# some cool paint



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

this is fpr phillyjack

not done but think it looks cool


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's really really nice. If I get some spare change together I may take you up on the rod trade. I'm liking the plugs more and more as I look at them.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

basstardo said:


> That's really really nice. If I get some spare change together I may take you up on the rod trade. I'm liking the plugs more and more as I look at them.


cool that would be great.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

this one needs some work but think its a cool look


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I thought I told ya I don't to peek.
WOW, Philly Jack


----------

